# Just sayin Hi!



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey all i'm from Idaho, only started boarding last year but i love it, can't wait for this season to start, once it starts snowing hopefully me and me and my buddies will have time to make a few jumps and such before the mountain opens...
Oh yeah i also like to paintball.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

haha yeah mos def, hopefully w/ my schools snow team i will be able to make it out to hood this year, that would be pretty cool.


----------

